# Some advice please



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope this is in the right place. I was after possibly alil bit of advice....

All my history is below and myself and my husband are considering another cycle early next year however thinking about the Icsi has got me thinking...

I don't have regular periods at all actually come to think of it haven't had a period all year, the doctors did a blood test and found even when I do have them I don't ovulate...the other thing is at one stage I had high prolactin levels around 1000. I'm worried do any of you know or been in this situation where I'm thinking is this the reason the ivf isn't working is there a problem with me as the host to these little embryos....I was told when I went for ivf my success rates were extremely high due to my age and me responding well to the drugs so much so I ended up in ohss last time with Oestradiol levels of 13867.... I have the most problems and the doctor said if My husband was to have met someone with normal feritlity this problem may not be an issue.....
What do you think 
Xxxx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Hun, 

I don't know I can help but....

The doctor wants you to get pregnant and if they think that there is anything that isn't helping, I'm sure they will do something about it if they can. 

I have had 5 rounds of Treatment and I always feel that it is my fault if things don't work. I think it is natural, but completely wrong. You can remind me of that again in the future! 

Try not to over think things Hun. If you have a question about the treatment I would suggest you talk to your doctor. I'm always asking our consultant questions about things I've read somewhere. That is what they are there for.  

X


----------

